# Board Upgrade BUG Discussion.



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

Please use this thread to post any bugs you find with the new board, and I'll try and address them as soon as possible 


****I EDITED THIS TO REFLECT THE DISCUSSION. i'LL MAKE A NEW BUG TOPIC***
ripjack13*

Please use this thread to post any bugs you find with the new board, and I'll try and address them as soon as possible 
Bugs, only, please.
If you have other comments about something you notice or don't see with the new forum look, please post it in the following topic.
Board Looks Upgrade discussion Thread

This topic is just for the bugs you may have encountered here since the forum upgrade. Please give as much detail as you can to help Matt with the bug.

Thank you.
ripjack13


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 19, 2020)

Matt, using Safari my initial login failed because of “too many redirects”. I refreshed the screen and it worked OK.

Thanks for doing this, by the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

There may be previously cached data on your browser, so an initial issue "may" occur. There are no redirects actually in place on the forum, other than the standard redirect to HTTPS and removing WWW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2020)

Please use this thread to post any bugs you find with the new board, and Matt will try and address them as soon as possible 
Bugs, only, please.
If you have other comments about something you notice or don't see with the new forum look, please post it in the following topic.
Board Looks Upgrade discussion Thread

This topic is just for the bugs you may have encountered here since the forum upgrade. Please give as much detail as you can to help Matt with the bug.

Thank you.

@MattW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2020)

Matt, I couldn't use emojis in a Conversation, the box with them is grey and won't open them. Is it supposed to be this way?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 189304




Ahh, thanks, that worked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm still having issues trying to type on threads. I can type to words, have to wait for them a few seconds to show up, and then they are all just one word and sometimes jumbled. Anyone else having this problem or is it just me and my phone? Didnt have this problem before. It's very slow typing one letter and waiting for it to show before typing another.


----------



## MattW (Jun 22, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm still having issues trying to type on threads. I can type to words, have to wait for them a few seconds to show up, and then they are all just one word and sometimes jumbled. Anyone else having this problem or is it just me and my phone? Didnt have this problem before. It's very slow typing one letter and waiting for it to show before typing another.


How old is your phone exactly, what browser are you using, and are you using a 3rd party keyboard, or the one provided by the phone? There isn't really going to be much that can be done either way, as the editor provided is the standard one provided by the software, and is used by literally millions of people all over the world. XenForo powers almost 50% of most forums on the web 









Xenforo has twice the market share of vBulletin


Great to see that according to the Digital Point cookie tracker, Xenforo has more than twice the market share of vBulletin and Invision has about the same. I'm still rooting for the final demise of vBulletin (y)




xenforo.com


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 22, 2020)

It's a couple years old, samsung S7, I think the browser is chrome? Using the keyboard that came with the phone not a third party.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 22, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm still having issues trying to type on threads. I can type to words, have to wait for them a few seconds to show up, and then they are all just one word and sometimes jumbled. Anyone else having this problem or is it just me and my phone? Didnt have this problem before. It's very slow typing one letter and waiting for it to show before typing another.


@woodtickgreg Greg when's the last time you have turned your phone completely off.. try that


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's a couple years old, samsung S7, I think the browser is chrome? Using the keyboard that came with the phone not a third party.



You may need to update your aps. Also, clear out ap pages you may open. More open aps slow down your phone....
Like this....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 22, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> @woodtickgreg Greg when's the last time you have turned your phone completely off.. try that


I tried that, no joy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 22, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> You may need to update your aps. Also, clear out ap pages you may open. More open aps slow down your phone....
> Like this....


Nothing open.....


----------



## MattW (Jun 23, 2020)

I’m using chrome on the S10, and there are no issues using the editor with the keyboard.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2020)

I dont know why but it seems to be improving and speeding up as I'm typing post.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm bCk to havi g problems with lag ti.e typing messages.
See what I mean. Sometimes it's worse than others. I cant figure out what's wrong, setting on my phone? Dunno, does it on my tablet too.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2020)

This is interesting. I myself am having no problems typing away.
Greg, can you record what happening with another phone and send it to me?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2020)

You may need to have "the Betty" help you out with that one...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 28, 2020)

I'll try tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'll try tomorrow.


Try downloading a new keyboard app, and see if that still lags. If it doesn't, then it's just the keyboard app that's having a problem. And clear your cashe too...
On my phone, I use smartkeyboard pro. (Paid ap) But on my tablet I use the stock samsung keyboard.
Smart keyboard is awesome.
I've heard good things about microsofts swiftkey and one called go keyboard. Both are free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattW (Jun 29, 2020)

I've been typing with no issues using the default keyboard on the S10, and just swapped to SwiftKey and that works perfectly fine as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2020)

I like the smartkeyboard pro because of the colors they have offered. Very customizable. Same with the size of the keyboard keys...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2020)

Orange keyboard....


----------



## Maverick (Jun 29, 2020)

I had a similar problem in the early days of the conversion on an ipad, but have not noticed it the last few days. I am on a PC at the moment but I will do a test type later on my ipad and see if I notice any problem.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 30, 2020)

Where can I find members names. Used to click on their avatar and click info. I don't see the info anymore


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2020)

Turn your phone sideways...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 1, 2020)

Here are pics with upright and sideways


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 1, 2020)

Disregard


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 1, 2020)

Dont click the name silly goose....just turn it...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2020)

I think I may found a bug. On any of the pictures that have been posted, when I pinch zoom on my tablet, then tap it, it goes to just the picture zoomed in and I'm unable to get back to the topic by either using the X in the box on the top right side or by tapping the the far side of the picture. I've tried using both browser settings on my tablet, desktop and then mobile, and also I did the same thing on my phone, and its still the same.
Is there a way to turn that extra function off?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll record a video to show it. Excuse the background tv noise.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## MattW (Jul 15, 2020)

What is the make and model of your tablet? I can't reproduce this on my Samsung tab S2 or Samsung tab S6 or my Samsung S10 phone.


----------



## MattW (Jul 15, 2020)

Actually, I can reproduce it, apologies, I missed the zoomed part initially.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattW (Jul 15, 2020)

It also does it on my own forum.


----------



## MattW (Jul 15, 2020)

Do you mind if I use your video to post into the bug report thread?


----------



## MattW (Jul 15, 2020)

Third party - Pinch / Zoom bug on mobile


Had a user report a bug with attachments on mobile / tablet. I think I may found a bug. On any of the pictures that have been posted, when I pinch zoom on my tablet, then tap it, it goes to just the picture zoomed in and I'm unable to get back to the topic by either using the X in the box on...




xenforo.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2020)

MattW said:


> Do you mind if I use your video to post into the bug report thread?



No sir. Please do. 
Sorry Im late. Was finally workin!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2020)

MattW said:


> What is the make and model of your tablet? I can't reproduce this on my Samsung tab S2 or Samsung tab S6 or my Samsung S10 phone.



Samsung Galaxay Tab A 10".
I'll check the actual model later tonight.
My phone is the LG G6....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2020)

MattW said:


> What is the make and model of your tablet? I can't reproduce this on my Samsung tab S2 or Samsung tab S6 or my Samsung S10 phone.



Here's my tab info....


----------



## MattW (Jul 16, 2020)

If you look at the bug thread, there isn't a fix, as they are moving to a new lightbox in the next release of xenforo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 16, 2020)

Interesting that they are not even going to attempt to fix it, Just wait till the 2.2 comes out. 

Ok fine. Thanks for helpin Matt.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 22, 2020)

@MattW 
No bugs to report but just wanted to tell you how much I'm enjoying using these new features and layouts that you created. I'm very happy with what you did and the prompt way you're responding to bugs reported. Very impressive. 
Some of us older folks are resistant to change, I've heard, but not me when it's obvious that the new way works.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2020)

Not sure if I have another bug or its just chrome. (Samsung tab-A)
After I tag someone and the name pops up in the bubble box, I touch it, then touch the space bar, the name reverts back to the 3 or 4 letters I was typing, and the tag is not entered...
I'll check on my other browser...


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 27, 2020)

The last 3 tags someone used on me didn't work


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2020)

@MattW 

Yep same on the other browser. (Boat browser. Its old and unsupported now, but I love it.)


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm uploading a video of it...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes, I misspelled here....lol


----------



## MattW (Jul 31, 2020)

@ripjack13 doesn't happen on my S10


----------



## MattW (Jul 31, 2020)

MattW said:


> @ripjack13 doesn't happen on my S10


The editor automatically ads a white space at the end of the tagged name, so your space should add another space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattW (Jul 31, 2020)

@MattW


----------



## MattW (Jul 31, 2020)

OK here we go...... 
@ripjack13 

Posting


----------



## MattW (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2020)

Interesting. Thanks @MattW


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 6, 2020)

Well I got a new phone, Samsung s20 ultra, it seems my typing issues have gone away. May have been a bug in my old s7.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice. I was looking into that one. I'm not to keen on the rounded edges though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 6, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice. I was looking into that one. I'm not to keen on the rounded edges though.


I put it in a case so the rounded edges really don't bother me. So far its a major upgrade from what I had, amazing camera! Great screen clarity and resolution.
First pic, one of bettys flowers is starting to bloom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice color on that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 9, 2020)

I am getting inconsistent results from search on my 2 apple products; phone and iPad. At times it does a prompt as I type and I love it. My choice is usually top 2 or 3. Right now it is like it doesn’t even work. The worst is searching for “How’s You Day Been”, just tried it and got zero results.

I guess it is the inconsistency that is driving me nuts, keep wondering if part of the issue is in the latest IOS 14 update.

thanks again to all of you for the support.


----------



## Maverick (Dec 10, 2020)

I sometimes find when doing searches that less is more. Using an iPad I typed “how day” and the ‘How’s your day‘ thread was the second one listed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MattW (Dec 10, 2020)

Ios14 on iPhone 11 Pro max




It found your comment first time, especially as your spelt the phrase wrong.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2020)

You need to check the box under the search box, it says, "Search titles only"
When I did that it was the only topic that came up...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2020)

Also, I just searched for "your day" and it was 3rd. so there is some finesse involved with the search you want to make.
It's silly, I know...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 21, 2020)

I am going ahead and post this in this thread instead of starting a new thread. I am being tagged as being "quoted" in a post when it was Franklinworkshops. Very strange. Here is a screenshot: "Steve in VA" quoted your post in the thread Etsy (see the notification drop down, top) and I captured the Etsy thread with Steve's post.

Head scratcher, and shows up this way on my iPad as well (this is my work PC, don't tell work).


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> I am going ahead and post this in this thread instead of starting a new thread. I am being tagged as being "quoted" in a post when it was Franklinworkshops. Very strange. Here is a screenshot: "Steve in VA" quoted your post in the thread Etsy (see the notification drop down, top) and I captured the Etsy thread with Steve's post.
> 
> Head scratcher, and shows up this way on my iPad as well (this is my work PC, don't tell work).
> 
> View attachment 198468



not a bug, just a mistake. @Steve in VA had quoted you, posted it, then deleted your quote from his post. No worries. all good...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 21, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> not a bug, just a mistake. @Steve in VA had quoted you, posted it, then deleted your quote from his post. No worries. all good...


I knew it didn't make sense Marc, but gee, I couldn't reconcile it. Even logged out and back in just to see. Thanks, Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> I knew it didn't make sense Marc, but gee, I couldn't reconcile it. Even logged out and back in just to see. Thanks, Merry Christmas.


No problem. 
Merry Christmas !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh






Board Upgrade BUG Discussion.


What is the make and model of your tablet? I can't reproduce this on my Samsung tab S2 or Samsung tab S6 or my Samsung S10 phone. Here's my tab info....



woodbarter.com


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 27, 2021)

Cell phone


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2021)

This is still happening to me too. Lemme see if i can upload a video of it....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2021)

Rats. Gotta upload it to pewtube...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2021)

Be done in 7 minutes....
hold please.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2021)

I've checked the other xenforo based forums I'm on, and they don't have this glitch. So it must be limited to WB?
Not sure of their sofware upgrades either. But it semms that this is happening more often now...


----------



## trc65 (Jan 27, 2021)

Same problem as Eric, Marc and others with tagging. Here's my tablet info just in case it might help.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2021)

@MattW , any clue on this ?
I have a new galaxy tab a, and still the same LG G6 phone, 
I've tried this with chrome, boat, and duck duck go browsers. All with the same result.
I mentioned it last year, post 45. It never went away, so I'm not sure if you can fix it but, any thoughts on this?


----------



## Maverick (Jan 27, 2021)

@trc65 @Eric Rorabaugh @ripjack13 to help isolate the issue. I don’t have a problem on iPhone or iPad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2021)

Interesting....thanks John.


----------



## MattW (Feb 8, 2021)

@ripjack13 

I can’t replicate this issue at all. I don’t have a Samsung phone any more, but on my iPhone 11 Pro pressing space after tagging ads a space.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MattW (Feb 8, 2021)

@ripjack13 tested on my Samsung tab s6 and no issues either. Using the default Samsung keyboard


----------



## MattW (Feb 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattW (Feb 8, 2021)

Also a point to note on the editor, this has remained the same from XF2.1 to XF2.2, but received improvements:









XF 2.2 - Text editor and attachment manager improvements


Central to the experience of interacting with forum software is the interface through which visitors will create their content. This is usually done through the text editor and attachment manager, so keeping these systems fresh and inspiring is very important to us. From the outset, XenForo has...




xenforo.com





If anyone wants to test on a different site running the same version, please PM me, and I'll get you access to my own forum to test on.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 24, 2022)

?? Notices from thread's are received two or three days after they are made and way out of order, someone reacts to a thread such as like or eye candy and so on or comment's on a post I don't get it in anywhere near real time, hours or days later, I check my post and read everything and the next day or day after I get the comment's or reactions ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2022)

shadetree_1 said:


> ?? Notices from thread's are received two or three days after they are made and way out of order, someone reacts to a thread such as like or eye candy and so on or comment's on a post I don't get it in anywhere near real time, hours or days later, I check my post and read everything and the next day or day after I get the comment's or reactions ????


Let me see what I can do...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 24, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Let me see what I can do...


Thank you kind sir !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2022)

shadetree_1 said:


> Thank you kind sir !


Ok. I changed some dohickey settings. Then changed em back. See if that works. I'm hoping it kick starts the thingamabob into the the proper doohickey....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2022)

Check your notifications bell looking thing...see if they show up.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 24, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. I changed some dohickey settings. Then changed em back. See if that works. I'm hoping it kick starts the thingamabob into the the proper doohickey....


As long as you get the thingamabob in the right doohickey we should be good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 3, 2022)

Hey boss logged out and in several times, didn't help in fact I got replies and reactions yesterday that were posted Saturday and Sunday, no real time at all, peg fell out of the hole I guess!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2022)

shadetree_1 said:


> Hey boss logged out and in several times, didn't help in fact I got replies and reactions yesterday that were posted Saturday and Sunday, no real time at all, peg fell out of the hole I guess!


What are you using for email provider?


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 4, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> What are you using for email provider?


Gmail


----------

